# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Verschrikkelijke pijn/hormonale klachten tijdens de menstruatie's

## dotito

Ik sukkel al vanaf mijn 11 jaar met verschrikkelijke pijnen van mijn menstruatie's.Ik zelf kan jammer genoeg niet tegen de pil.
Heb ergens gehoord dat er een hormonenkuur bestaat voor tijdens de mentruatie in te nemen voor de klachten te verminderen.
Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee?
Of hebben jullie nog andere tips;dat evt zou helpen?

Do

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Do,

Pff vervelend he constant die pijn.. Ik heb het ook altijd gehad, maar toen ik aan de pil begon was het over, helaas is dit voor jou dus geen optie.. Ben je hier al eens mee naar de huisarts geweest? 

Ik heb hier wel een artikel over hevige menstruatie, misschien kun je er wat info uit meepikken: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=43205#post43205.

Zou anders toch anders eens een afspraak bij een gynaecoloog maken, misschien kan deze iets voor jou betekenen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Heb daar juist een afspraak gemaakt met de gynecoloog 20 mei kan ik komen.Is gewoon niet meer te doen hoe ik me voel.
En heb er dan ook nog eens pms klachten(echt ni te doen) :Frown: 
Hoop echt dat de Dr.mij kan helpen,desnoods probeer ik nogmaals eens hormonen.Mischien heb je verschillende hormonen?.Is nu wel jaren geleden dat ik de hormonen heb geslikt.
Ach zal wel horen wat ze evt als oplossing heeft.Bedankt voor de informatie meid!! :Wink: 

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## sietske763

hey lieve Do,
mijn hormonen werken prima....
voel me echt stukken beter.....het zijn normale hormonen die ik krijg, dus voor een normale cyclus....als je hormonen mag...heb ik nog wel info voor je
ik heb ze voor overgangsklachten
liefs en sterkte

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja, je mag me altijd wel wat informatie geven over hormonen.Wat daar heb ik zelf niet veel verstand van.
Bedankt

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@hartstikke lieve Do,
ik had ook echt zoveel klachten leek veel op pm klachten.
heb nu dus bijna 3 weken hormonen, arts zag het eerst niet zitten, maar ik mocht het wel proberen.
heb nu dus aanvullende hormonen die ik gewoon iedere dag moet slikken, dus geen stopweek, er treedt soms bloedverlies op(heb ik dus 5 dagen gehad zonder klachten zoals pijn bv)
het is geen DE PIL!!!!
dus je kan zwanger worden, uitkijken dus.....
het heet femoston, kan je googelen, ik heb de laagste dosering 1/5 mg
ben echt zo rustig van binnen omdat het echt allemaal langs je heen gaat....
(ben nu ff niet lekker, maar je weet mn oorzaak)nachtrusten worden ook beter!!!
ik hoop zo voor je dat je dit mag en geen invloed heeft op je anti eleptica
maar staat geloof ik iets over op internet
als je ze mag....vertel!!! dan ga je helemaal opknappen joh!!!

----------


## dotito

Bedankt voor de nodige informatie lieverd,ga sevens eens een keertje googelen.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ben benieuwd! Nog even afwachten dus totdat je naar de gyn kan, maar ben wel benieuwd wat hij hier voor oplossingen voor heeft, wie weet werkt de tip van Sietske idd wel!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

